# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Bucht von Rosas in Spanien - Bedingungen

## barni

Aloha, Wer wei was ber die Bedingungen in der Bucht von Rosas an der Costa brava: Flachwasser/ Kabbelwelle/ Welle? Geeignet fr Powerhalsenschler? Und fhlt sich auch eine Nicht-surfende Frau Mama dort wohl? Wenn mir jemand Infos ber Campingpltze oder Feriendrfer mit Bungalows zur Vermietung in der Bucht von Rosas geben knnte, wre das auch super. 
Danke, Benni

----------


## Thorsten

schau mal auf http://www.surf-alegre.de

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Bitte fahre durch nach Tarifa. Bin letzten sommer in Rosas gewesen und fur einde woche lang nicht gesurfd.. kein wind . Sind vom arger nach Tarifa gefahren und da 2 wochen fast jeden tag mit 4.5 und 5.7gesurfd.. Die campingplatze sind ok und sehr schon in Rosas , ich personlich habe noch niemahls zolche campingplatze gesehen. Aloha ROb

----------


## Fibs

wie lange bist du denn dann lnger unterwegs

----------


## barni

das ist wohl die entscheidende frage, schlielich kann ich nur fr 2 Wochen fahren. Das Tarifa der geniale Sommerspot ist, ist mir schn klar, aber fr 2 Wochen?
Benni

----------


## Gast

wenn schon Rosas dann fahre erst im September da fngt der Tramontana an ,und ist noch warm,
aufpassen es wird fiel geklaut!!

----------


## Gast

Hi!

Also, ich war letztes Jahr Anfang Mrz in Rosas, und hatte dort keinen Wind. Tramontana hatten wir schon in Leucate ausgenutzt.
Im Sommer soll dort aber ein Thermikwind blasen, der durch die lokalen Berge auf 4 - 5 Bft verstrkt wird (siehe auch letzte oder vorletzte Surf! Soll ziemlich zuverlssig sein).
Ansonsten ist die Stad zwar nicht gerade superschn, aber trotzdem ganz nett. In Figueres ca. 10km weiter ist das DALI-Museeum; echt sehenswert.
Wenn Du mchtest kann ich die ein paar Photos aus Rosas schicken. Mail mir: horn@cnes.de

Lucky

----------

